# First tank!



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

This is my first post re: my first tank!! Its a 33G starfire cube started on new year's day. High-tech planted with 10 cardinals, 10 rummynose, 5 white cloud, 2 GBRs, 1 unidentified, nerites and amanos...photo to follow (I hope!). Any feedback? Suggestions? Tips and tricks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great. 

The only thing I'm not too sure about is mixing GBR who like warmer water temperature with minnows who prefer the water to be on the cold side..


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

Thanks exile!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thats a really nice looking tank, much better than my first tank thats for sure lol.

Care to share any of your details? Lighting? CO2? Fert Schedule? Etc


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

Wow, thanks PlantMan! I must say that its been a combination of obsession these first few months and a tonne of good luck, especially after a near total rescape in month 2 due to a hair algae invasion. 

I use the Tropica liquid ferts - premium growth every second day but this week I started adding some specialized growth and plan to alternate the 2 types every 2 days or so. I can't tell you what my CO2 runs at, only that I try to keep my Ph at ~6.8 and I run my lights 4hrs on, 1hr off and then 5.5hr more. I'm feeding every second day but welcome your feedback on that front as well as I think I'm fairly fully stocked (just added 6 sparrow rasboras, they're so cute!). 

Lastly, I noticed your Alternanthera R. Mini and immediately wondered if I don't need to find myself some to add variation to the right side of my tank (intermixed with the Staurogyne)?! Sure wish I'd kept better track of what plants I added and when...didn't think it'd be so hard to tell one from the other after a while!!


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow that is indeed a very nice 1st tank! Mine wasn't nearly as nice; a handful of java fern and blue gravel!
I think you are right in that you can move the staurogyne repens forward to around the rocks and put in Alternanthera mini behind them in a little bush.
You can even add some downoi in front of the tree to add a bit more variance. They'll look a little bit like bushes at the edge of the woods


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

My tree is finally growing in!!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

that is one hell of a nice first tank!
Kudos!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

jaysan said:


> that is one hell of a nice first tank!
> Kudos!


-
+1
-

-----


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice, well organized.


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

Mayday! Its not even a year old and I find myslef thinking about other scapes...or a second tank. SOS!


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

It happens to the best of us!! Lol

Btw nice job for a first tank!!


----------



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice tank! Which substrate did you use?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

Thanks! Bobby, its aquasoil from AI.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow The fissidens moss tree is looking fantastic. Hey what type of diffuser are you using?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

the fissidans looks great . looking solid so far. good job


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

My new scape!! Still figuring out my dosing of liquid ferts...lots of holes in my a.reineckii ;(









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

